# Student college financing questions



## Tammi (31 Jul 2013)

Our eldest is - hopefully - heading to college in September.  As we are in the midlands and he will be in Dublin, there will be quite a bit of expense involved.  This will be a struggle for us (1 income, 3 children) but as far as I can see we are not eligible for any grants.

My questions are: 
1)  Is there any point in applying via SUSI if our income is quite clearly above the stated limits?
2)  Can I claim tax back on living expenses, books etc?
3)  Are there any good resources for researching grants that you know of? 

Thank you,


----------



## Tammi (31 Jul 2013)

Thanks for responding.  Yes, I am aware it is the last day - I've read through all of the documentation and our family income is above the stated limits, so I don't believe that we can apply for this grant - is this correct?


----------



## seantheman (31 Jul 2013)

Tammi said:


> Thanks for responding. Yes, I am aware it is the last day - I've read through all of the documentation and our family income is above the stated limits, so I don't believe that we can apply for this grant - is this correct?


 
There's nothing to stop you applying. Maybe you have an extraordinary expense, medical etc. that we don't know about that may be taken into consideration. I have 2 kids starting college in Sept and although we as a couple are above the income limits, i filled in the application anyway.


----------

